# Are you a teetotaler?



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

I noticed a shocking number of people here don't drink, but it could just be that they're the most noticeable. So lets get some numbers. This isn't about how much you drink or how often, but if you ever drink. If you consider yourself completely closed off to the idea of having alcohol, there aren't any circumstances where you would have a drink, answer yes.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Don't really know what to answer? I drink a lemon beer can every day because I love the taste. Couldn't care less about the alcohol in it. And one can is not enough for alcohol to have effects on me.
But I absolutely HATE people who get drunk...


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

No but I don't drink much now. There are only specific circumstances I'd feel like it like going clubbing with friends, or to a pub/bar with friends, or to a house party with friends. None of which are currently things I do  if I go alone to a concert or something I don't want to drink, I don't like drinking with my family either usually and definitely not alone.

tl;dr: social drinker except with family members.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

I drink.


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

Aribeth said:


> Don't really know what to answer? I drink a lemon beer can every day because I love the taste. Couldn't care less about the alcohol in it. And one can is not enough for alcohol to have effects on me.
> But I absolutely HATE people who get drunk...


You should answer no. My question is really aimed at the people who seem nearly scared to even touch alcohol like it's heroin or something.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Maybe it's just me but the tone of this thread makes it seem like you're critical of people who choose to not drink at all by the way. I know there are quite a few users on this forum who have a holier-than-thou attitude to people who drink but adopting the opposite isn't any better.


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Maybe it's just me but the tone of this thread makes it seem like you're critical of people who choose to not drink at all by the way. I know there are quite a few users on this forum who have a holier-than-thou attitude to people who drink but adopting the opposite isn't any better.


I don't have a problem with people choosing not to drink, is it because I said "seem nearly scared to even touch alcohol like it's heroin or something"? I'm trying to make it clear that I'm asking about people who have an actual aversion to drinking, and not simply that they don't drink because, like, they don't go to events that have drinks often. The question is not "do you drink" it's more like, "are you actively avoiding drinking?"


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

As of two weeks ago, yes. I do not drink any alcohol, unless it's a small amount in medicine.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Shameful said:


> I don't have a problem with people choosing not to drink, is it because I said "seem nearly scared to even touch alcohol like it's heroin or something"? I'm trying to make it clear that I'm asking about people who have an actual aversion to drinking, and not simply that they don't drink because, like, they don't go to events that have drinks often. The question is not "do you drink" it's more like, "are you actively avoiding drinking?"


Fair enough. Yeah that bit plus the bit in your OP 'and trying to show off their sobriety.'


----------



## ghoskin (Jun 20, 2014)

I used to drink everyday, like 4 beers, and I'd often get drunk in my younger days...I'd kinda wanted to cut down but then once I got to my late 30's i really noticed the effect it had on my looks (red nose, bad skin), mood - bad tempered in the morning and it upset my digestion so i thought F### It, it's not worth it and stopped. IMO it's just a habit and after a bit you just forget that you don't do it anymore and don't even think bout it.


----------



## ghoskin (Jun 20, 2014)

But i'm totally addicted to coffee, as far as i can tell though the health implications don't seem that bad


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Fair enough. Yeah that bit plus the bit in your OP 'and trying to show off their sobriety.'


Alright, dropped those words and put 'noticeable.'


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

Shameful said:


> You should answer no. My question is really aimed at the people who seem nearly scared to even touch alcohol like it's heroin or something.


Professor David Nutt who is one of the worlds leading authorities on neuropsychopharmacology published a report in 2010 that found Alcohol to be overall the most harmful drug available. Whilst the report found heroin and crack to be the most harmful to the individual (alcohol was third), when you factor in the social harm that alcohol causes: violence, road traffic accidents, harm to relationships etc, it was deemed to be the most dangerous drug available.

I have nothing against any drug. They should all be legal in my eyes. I do think, however, that it is a little short sighted or naive to be blind to the massive destructive non qualities that alcohol has just because it has been normalised in our society through being a legalised and ubiquitous industry.


----------



## SouthernTom (Jul 19, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> *tl;dr:* social drinker except with family members.


What does that mean? I see it all the time on here. I'm obviously not down with the kids


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Shameful said:


> Alright, dropped those words and put 'noticeable.'


You didn't have to do that 



SouthernTom said:


> What does that mean? I see it all the time on here. I'm obviously not down with the kids


*edit:* god I'm slow you even bolded it, it means too long didn't read.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

As of 74 days ago I have been sober and clean of every thing even cigarettes and although it's a little easier now I really really really miss the drugs , alcohol and smokes a lot and the other thing I've noticed is that life is really really boring where as I have never been board before , ever . One day I might have a drink again but hopefully not every day and as much as I used to ..


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

I voted yes, I am 40 and haven't had a drink in over 18 years. I only know it's been that long because I now the last time I drank was before I got married.

I don't do it for any moral reasons, I just don't like it. When I drink I feel a slight loss of control which leads to panic attacks. When I was younger that wasn't the case. I am not sure why it changed.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I don't drink or do drugs anymore. I struggle with the drinking once in a while though. I go on binges.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Nah, drinking just wasn't my thing.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I'm underage, have no friends, and my family doesn't really drink so I haven't tried much alcohol at all. I drink with my boyfriend occasionally, but not for the purpose of getting drunk lol.



orsomething said:


> yeah pretty mcuh no one is drinking for the taste the point is to get wrecked


I drink Mike's for the taste. :yes

YUMMEH


----------



## Apathie (Dec 21, 2013)

Yeah, i am. Never drank alcohol in my life (apart from those one/two times of taking a sip when i was younger and feeling weird/excluded in a social situation but immediately being grossed out by the taste) and probably won't ever in the future. The smell alone disgusts me.


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

I don’t drink purely out of personal taste. Just can’t stand the taste of any alcoholic drink. Plus the whole ‘lest get ****ed up’ culture never really appealed to me, which pretty much makes me a social pariah at my university  I don’t like using the term ‘teetotaller’ to describe myself though. I’ve got no beef with alcohol and those who drink (and get drunk), it’s just not my thing. I’ll stick with my can of coke thanks!


----------



## Wagnerian (Aug 5, 2014)

I don't drink.......according to my mom I was conceived in India (she and my dad were traveling there). I think I absorbed a few strands of consciousness from some high-caste priest or something.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Indeed I am. 

I did go through a "rebellious time" in my teens when I did drink, however. I don't like the taste or smell of alcohol and I don't like vomiting.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

i drink. But only for the pleasure and tastes. I am open to trying virtually any booze.

but If I get slightly tipsy.... its OK. 

blind drunk is not my thing... its not very classy at all.

I am very curiously tempted to try Advocaat next. its either a love or a yuck i imagine,...


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

I had my fun with recreational boozing. Got bored of it after a few years. Plus depression/anxiety and alcohol can be a bad mix at times. Alcohol is a depressant, after all.

I suspect many of us here may be on medication for anxiety/depression which doesn't mix well with alcohol, so there's that reason not to drink.

If I wasn't on meds I'd probably have the occasional drink with a meal or something, but other than that I don't feel any real urge to drink anymore.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I'll have a few beers on a Friday evening and get a little drunk on a night out.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

I love alcohol. I use to drink it, not all the time tho just when i went to parties. It made me open up and talk more and i was a big flirt! But i don't drink no more because i rarely go out, but when i do...


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I never drink. The few times I did led to crying and depression because my body doesn't tolerate it well. Plus it tastes horrible and I don't see the appeal.

Also, inb4 heavy drinkers trashing people who don't drink. All too common...



mezzoforte said:


> I drink Mike's for the taste. :yes
> 
> YUMMEH


Mike's tastes good, but it's like liquid heartburn!


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

1. It's not a good idea (medically) for me to drink.

2. My parents don't drink (don't want drinking in their house) and they buy all the groceries.

3. I've never been all that fond of alcohol. I'm not really against people doing it. It's just not my thing.


----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)

Drinking beer is appalling to me. Not because I have any moral objection to people drinking beer. I don't give a crap. Destroy your liver. Smoke like a chimney. Shoot up heroin. I couldn't care less what people choose to do to their bodies. It's their choice. It's just because the whole time when I was growing up, if you're a male, there's this idea that gets shoved down your throat by your peers, by the media, that consuming large quantities of beer makes you a man. I couldn't f***ing stand that. Several times when I was growing up people tried to coerce me into drinking, mostly ******* types or douchey frat-bro types, and that did nothing but drive me away even more.

I'd probably drink other types of alcohol in a private setting. I'm open to doing that. I just never feel any desire to drink alcohol.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

I never drink. I've tasted beer - it was horrible to me, and it was supposed to be the good stuff too - as well as brandy, which was better, but absolutely not worth the cost or the risks. I'm easily addicted, and sugar addiction is something I hold back every day of my life. Last thing I need is another one. Not to mention, water = essentially no calories. Alchohol, not so much.

Mainly though, I'm deathly scared of losing control or clouding my judgment. I'm somewhat obsessed with self-control, and anything that lessens that grip is completely unwelcome. I feel like if I were under the influence of something, I wouldn't be myself anymore. That's why I also avoid any meds that have psychotropic effects.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I don't drink anymore, ever, for any reason. I drank pretty much everyday from the time I was 15 until I was 43.

- There are people who are on the kind of meds that I'm on, that stop their meds for a while so they can drink. I can't go off my meds, I get crazy when I do. And if I drink on my meds I get even crazier.

- I get horrible hangovers that are so bad they seriously make me wish I was dead (may be my meds combined with the alcohol)

- When I used to drink I did it until I either passed out or fell asleep, usually the former. That just can't be good for you. Also drinking seems to get me into a whole, whole lot of trouble. With everyone.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I have no clue what a teetotaler is. I answered yes, because I was told to. 

I use everything but alcohol. I hate alcohol.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Not completely but pretty much. Some of the tastes are good like cider or wine combined with eating crackers and cheese, antipasto and grapes


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Yes. I don't like the idea of losing my judgement or getting a hangover.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm not against it, but it has the opposite effect on me compared to what it's supposed to do. When I've had one drink, I get self conscious, feel like people are staring at me, paranoid that I have sweat oozing from every square centimeter of skin, paranoid that I've somehow got food all across my face and have to constantly wipe my mouth, my hands feel clammy and sweaty and STICKY, and I feel like any minute I'm going to snap and spaz out and sprint out of there, breaking every single glass within range of my flailing arms.

Whereas it never gets to that extent when I don't drink, even if I have to defend my choice not to drink the whole time I'm out.

Needless to say, I very, very, very rarely drink. Happy to have the odd sip, but it all tastes terrible to me anyway except for mixed vodka drinks.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm a social drinker, but I'm barely ever social. I've only drank 3 or 4 times this year. I actually find it weird that I don't drink more often, because I'm a really happy drunk and I have never had a hangover.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

No, I don't drink. I don't get any enjoyment out of the feeling of being drunk. I actually can't stand the feeling. How anyone can enjoy the feeling of being tired and confused is beyond me. Whenever I would drink, I just wanted to go to bed.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

No but I respect anyone that can stand life being sober all the time...


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

I don't drink cause I don't see a reason to. "It tastes good" and "It's fun" isn't viable reasons for me. A lot of people think that it's weird that I don't drink but they don't care that I don't smoke or use snus.


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

I've mentioned this several times on here before, but during High School my dad, and brother were terrible alcoholics, to the point of me needing to drag my father into the house in the middle of the day, on a daily basis. I feel like I'm mentally strong, but I'd be lying if I said that I wasn't affected by seeing that every day. Never being able to rely on them for anything, and hearing my mom crying across the house really made it hard to find any enjoyment in whatever I was doing. Do I have confidence in myself, that I'd be able to only drink lightly at a party or something? Absolutely. Does that mean I can willingly drink with all those terrible memories still stuck in my mind? Absolutely not.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

No, I drink, and enjoy it, altogether too much.


----------



## Swanhild (Nov 26, 2012)

blue2 said:


> No but I respect anyone that can stand life being sober all the time...


+1


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm not closed off to the idea regardless of the circumstance, that's just silly. Realistically, I'd likely never drink alcohol for amusement, though. Of course, simply trying alcohol every once in a while likely wont cause significant damage. With that being said, I will admit, my stance is largely rooted in virtuousness and pride (I think. Maybe not).


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I drink chardonnay regularly (almost daily).

It's always shocked me how many SAS members don't drink at all. We certainly have plenty of reason to drink.

I never get drunk as my drinking method is slow consumption over extended periods of time.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I haven't drank in a long time since it's not fun drinking alone. I hated the hangover the next day. Can't afford to do it anymore.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

That's a funny word but yes, I find alcohol completely unpalatable.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

While I rarely drink, maybe once a year, I don't have any moral or other objections to it. I mainly avoid it because it is so expensive here, $7.50 for a single drink. It doesn't make me more sociable, actually less so.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Shameful said:


> This isn't about how much you drink or how often, but if you ever drink. If you consider yourself completely closed off to the idea of having alcohol, there aren't any circumstances where you would have a drink, answer yes.


These are different questions. I've never had an alcoholic drink in my life, but I'd be completely open to trying it under the right circumstances. The right circumstances would probably be someone sharing a bit a drink with me so I could find out if it tastes good without wasting my money. Basically I've never tried drinking because I haven't had enough social connections to try it with.


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

Definitely. It only takes about 3-4 drinks to get me all talkative and outgoing.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Noca said:


> While I rarely drink, maybe once a year, I don't have any moral or other objections to it. I mainly avoid it because it is so expensive here, $7.50 for a single drink. It doesn't make me more sociable, actually less so.


5L box of wine (12.5% alc.) is about $16 after sales tax.

How can a drink be so expensive in Canada? Are you talking about buying a drink in a bar?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

UltraShy said:


> 5L box of wine (12.5% alc.) is about $16 after sales tax.
> 
> How can a drink be so expensive in Canada? Are you talking about buying a drink in a bar?


Drinks in a bar yes. Regardless, bottles are still much more expensive than where you live too. All liquor sold outside bars and restaurants must be sold by the government run LCBO or Beer Stores. There is high taxes on them, but unfortunately the government is greedy and does not use any of that tax money to treat alcoholism related problems which it should be doing with that money. It just sees alcohol tax as a deep well of cash.

I don't know what effect high costs have overall on reducing alcohol consumption. I have yet to hear of anyone illegally importing alcohol though or distilling it themselves to avoid the cost.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I drink but the side-effects suck. I get horrific hangovers. If it were easy and cheap to buy other types of drugs I'd probably only drink once in a blue moon. 

I tried box wine (Franzia) recently and it was horrible. I wish there was a Trader Joe's in my neighborhood. 3 buck chuck isn't bad at all.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

No. I drink a couple beers a day. Only beer and only tasty 'girly' ones like Mike's Hard Lemonade and apple beers.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Effectively yeh. I start feeling like crap within an hour or two of having a drink 

Used to drink like a fish though, not sure why it changed.


----------



## Lunar Delta (Oct 18, 2014)

Effectively, yes. I consume alcohol less than once per year, and only as an ABSOLUTE LAST RESORT, when there is nothing else available to help me escape myself or feel something, _anything_ different. Otherwise, I never touch the stuff. As far as I am concerned, using alcohol is almost as nasty as using methamphetamine. It's s*itty, nasty, dangerous drug with boatload of negative physical, psychological and social consequences. I hate the way it tastes, the way it smells, and the ugly effect it has on people who use it. It makes me feel horrible to use it. For me, there is absolutely nothing pleasurable whatsoever about being drunk. It makes me feel delirious, depressed and greatly heightens my levels of aggression and irritability, and does nothing whatsoever to relax me, open my mind, help me see things in a different way, or spur my creativity.

Keep those nasty drinks away from me. I'll take some weed or opioid painkillers ANY day of the week.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

I was a regular teetotaler until I switched from wooden to plastic tees. I'm not sure what plastic is/was used, but it seems to be indestructible, whereas wooden tees have a limited lifetime - nicks, chips, warping and then - BANG! - it goes and I'm in the rough again through no fault of my own.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't understand why someone would not drink. Alcohol is the one and only proof that a God exists in the world.


----------



## Lunar Delta (Oct 18, 2014)

apx24 said:


> I don't understand why someone would not drink. Alcohol is the one and only proof that a God exists in the world.


Must be one hell of an evil, nasty troll of a God, then.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Lunar Delta said:


> Must be one hell of an evil, nasty troll of a God, then.


lol if there is a God, he/she would be evil anyway.


----------



## Lunar Delta (Oct 18, 2014)

apx24 said:


> lol if there is a God, he/she would be evil anyway.


Perhaps not. Maybe they are hurting terribly at what they are seeing, but are not "almighty" enough to do anything to stop it.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Sometimes I have a glass of wine.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I had been a huge weekend binge drinker for about 8 years. I really loved alcohol when I first started drinking because it quelled my social anxiety and it made me feel free. Later on and up until my last session I just drank for the neurochemical reward factor, I guess. I like the buzz, but the thrill is gone. 

I have been afraid to touch any alcohol since I became a full-time student who can sleep in and I began to abuse it during the week. I would drink at least a 12 pack a night for 4 or 5 nights in a row, sometimes more. Eventually I began to experience what I think were panic attacks the day after drinking. Whatever it was/is scares me. I don't want to drink anymore. It was always hard to quit without a reason. I may drink again at some point in the future, but it's best for now if I don't and keep the option out of my head. There is nothing with being a teetotaler.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Buddhists are forbidden from poisoning their bodies.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*beer is secondary*

to eating

there are no other pleasures. When I get hungry I get worried. It's difficult to design my eating to keep it within budget

at home all the time, all I have to do is cook & eat

I relish time at pub with friends. I hate the threshold of going home. I like to order more drinks cos it buys me time with people who put up with me but there is a limit. When at home I get hungry.


----------

